# Help Us Get Back To America~



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well the proverbial doggy poo hit the fan two days ago. I don't really want to get into a lot of details...it's a long story and I'm mentally and physically drained. No, I'm not being kicked out of the country, but I want to leave asap. I had 24 hours notice to leave my apartment and had to leave nearly everything behind. Am staying temporarily with a friend with the hopes of getting a cheap hotel room that will allow the dogs. (friend is married and with two dogs of their own...she rarely sees her husband as he's military, so I would really be in the way when he is here) 

Here's the deal: I'm one person and I've got two dogs. I realize it's going to be horribly expensive to fly us all to America (and the fact that I just got BACK from America last week doesn't help matters financially speaking), but it has to be done. I've resigned myself to the fact that Sir N will be having to make the LONG flight in cargo. There is no choice. No airline will allow one person to bring TWO animals as carry-on. Sir N has done it before and doesn't freak out when left alone, so he's the one who will have to do it again.

Problem: The heat. Going to Oklahoma involves multiple flights, and it seems that ALL of them are in cities that are hot this time of year. I really want a direct flight as near Oklahoma as possible to make things as easy on Sir N as possible. I'm not having much luck. Found one so far, but it goes to Dallas, which is a rather hot city...probably still so throughout September and I have a visa that will be expiring in September. I think I'm stuck here until the 15th at the latest because of pet travel restrictions. That was the end of the restriction posted on Delta's website and it's probably the same across the board. 

I do not think that landing in LA (or some other such big city) and then renting a car and driving is much of an option as I haven't really driven for years except when visiting my folks. It would also end up being much more expensive than taking more flights to get to Oklahoma.

If any of you are former or current travel agents and can help me, please, please e-mail me at rikeqwert at yahoo dot com. Or, if anyone has a hobby of spending hours searching for and researching flights, the three of us would greatly appreciate any help. Yesterday I nearly had a complete breakdown and I'm still not thinking too clearly. Also, I cannot spend hours on my friend's computer as she uses it for work and has deadlines she needs to meet. 

I'd love to say money is no concern, but it is. I just got back from a two week vacation in America. I've been between jobs for a month already (I was supposed to start the new one on the 1st) and I already had to spend nearly one thousand dollars to move all my things to Yeongwol....and then had to leave practically everything there yesterday. I've been royally screwed over and can't even do anything about it. I just want to return to America as soon as I can. 

Thank you in advance for any help anyone might be able to send my way.

Sir N and Little C would like to reassure everyone that we did make it out of there with most of their toys. I made that a priority so that they'd have SOMETHING familiar even though that meant I had to leave more of my things behind. Couldn't even take their food and water dishes or beds or anything like that though.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of all your troubles right now! oh how I wish I could help!

This is a LONG shot - but is there any chance you could try & befriend someone at the airport & get them to agree to take Sir N? Or is that just too short notice? I don't all the processes so sorry if this is a stupid idea. :brownbag: Or maybe even check with airline staff to see if an off duty flight attendant or something can help?? Even if it is just to the US - then perhaps you can get a connection without having Sir N in cargo the whole time?

I wish you all the very best of luck in the world! I hope after your terrible time, you catch a break! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry for your situation! Is it possible ( a long shot I know) but when you book your flight...do you thenk the agent would contact your seat mate and see if they'd be willing to have Sir N to travel under their seat?
I will contact a gal who travels worldwide on a reg basis..I'll contact her and see what info she might have. What city would you be leaving from Seoul? ...and you said after the 15th of Sept?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I am so sorry your situation is so up side down at the moment, I really wish I could help you but I just don't know enough about the airlines here in the US to be of any help. I just want to wish you and the furkids a very safe exit and return home.
Is there an American Embassy in South Korea that may be able to help you somehow, just a thought.
We do have a very good travel agency here in town, perhaps I could give her a call later today and ask her what flights would work for you and the little ones.
Please take care and I hope something really works out soon :grouphug:

I found this airline that flies direct from Seoul to Seattle, not sure if they take pets though but the connect with Delta and they are offering cheap one way flights. I will keep looking though.

http://www.orbitz.com/flight-info/OZ/OZ-ICN-SEA.html

There are discount flights from Seattle to Oklahoma on Orbitz but need to check if they take pets

http://www.cheapflights.com/flights/Oklaho...y/Seattle-Intl/


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

EDIT: forget it///the flights I found didn't allow pets in cabin!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a thought could someone who lives in the Dallas area drive you to Oklahoma. 

Cathy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through. Hang in there .... hopefully you'll be safe and sound in the U.S. soon. There was a thread about flight attendants who will fly with your pet in cabin. One of our members, Gatiger40, is a flight attendant who will fly with a dog in cabin.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=24238


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I haven't cked this website out yet, but Conde Naste says they are a great site for figuring out all airlines that fly a certain route - even the obscure carriers that we aren't familiar with. Its also supposed to help find the cheapest flight. 
www.itasoftware.com


I'm really sorry for the trouble that you are having. I hope that we can give you the support that you need to help you get safely back to the US.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you are concerned about the weather this time of year.. and I do know often the Ac doesn't work when on the tarmac... I did find a direct flight to Seattle, Washington which should be cooler but not near OK. 
here it is anyway : Korean Air and they do allow pets in cabin.
http://www.koreanair.com/

here's to San Fran:

http://www.koreanair.com/

here's some United Flights..they too accept pets I believe: at work so doing this in a hurry. You may have to play with the flight schedules.

http://travel.united.com/ube/shopAirportCi...ngPageFlag=true


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

How about a direct flight from Seoul to O'Hare, Chicago, [ Korean Air} and then a direct flight to Oklahoma City? [ United Airlines] ? United has a direct flight to okc for 185.00. that includes taxes and fees. I'am not sure about from Seoul to Chicago. That's though Cheap Tickets.

Robin


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If the flight comes into Dallas in the late evening/early morning it will 

not be too warm. If you can work that you can get to OK from Dallas

You can have family pick you up here. It's not that far to OK from Dallas.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, i'm so sorry to hear of your troubles- i hope some have emailed you and given you good info.
The only thing I know is that it is a 3 hr drive from Dallas to Norman (i lived in norman for years), traffic isn't a problem until Norman/OKC - and then it is another 3 hr drive roughly from Norman to Tulsa taking the turnpike. A great deal of driving after a long flight. 

do let us know what happens - when you get a chance. 
my thoughts and prayers are with you for a safe return.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your problems.

I do have 1 suggestion for you -- I've do it when I've had to.

Airlines will let 2 dogs in cabin in the same carrier IF they are puppies under a certain age -- I think it's like 4 months old. The airlines don't have a clue how old our Maltese are and because they're small, they easily pass for puppies.

Would the 2 furbabies be OK riding together in one carrier in cargo? If yes, I would try that route as you will know that both are safe and are with you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just said a prayer for you, I just know God will show you the best route home. I'll continue to check in to see how things are going. HUgs to you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Only one pet kennel per ticketed passenger may be accepted for travel in the cabin. The kennel may contain two (2) dogs or two (2) cats but they must be the same species, ages between 8-weeks and 6-months, and weigh less than 20 lbs. 

That is from the American Airlines website. I'm not certain which airline you are flying but, hopefully, they have a similar policy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Oh, i'm so sorry to hear of your troubles- i hope some have emailed you and given you good info.
> The only thing I know is that it is a 3 hr drive from Dallas to Norman (i lived in norman for years), traffic isn't a problem until Norman/OKC - and then it is another 3 hr drive roughly from Norman to Tulsa taking the turnpike. A great deal of driving after a long flight.
> 
> do let us know what happens - when you get a chance.
> my thoughts and prayers are with you for a safe return.[/B]



Yes, it's a long drive but if her family picks her up in Dallas it can be done
easily. She wouldn't have to drive. It may be the only alternative if
push comes to shove. Certainly better than a bunch of connecting flights and worrying about the dogs, etc. I just hope if she goes that way there is a flight that gets her into Dallas late evening/early morning when the temps are down.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429016
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope her family can pick her up as well - i just wanted to remind her of the distances between Tulsa and Dallas for reference.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't know anything about flights, but I have seen this product in several magazines if you are interested. I don't know much about them and I don't know if you could even get one where you are, but it is worth a try.

Komfort Pets

Good luck!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I don't know anything about flights, but I have seen this product in several magazines if you are interested. I don't know much about them and I don't know if you could even get one where you are, but it is worth a try.
> 
> Komfort Pets
> 
> Good luck![/B]


Thats appears to be a great concept for a carrier but it seems to need a power supply which wouldn't work for flight environment.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been thinking of you and wondering how you were and if your trip to the U.S. had come and gone already. I'm sorry to hear about your troubles there--it must be scary to go through when you are on your own. It sounds very dramatic and I hope you are physically safe and not in any danger. Please keep us posted to let us know you are ok.

I'm sorry I'm not help with flights. All I know is that internation, direct flights are pretty hard to come by. Hopefully it will work out for you to get as close as possibly to your arrival destination and then drive. Or just get yourself here to the U.S. and once you are here if you are not as close to your destination you know there are many means of getting there.

Keep us updated :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry I don't have anything helpful. I'm sorry that you have had such difficulty. I hope you are able to get back to US soon. I can't imagine being alone so far away and feeling like you do.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Just checking for any updates ... and 'bumping' while I'm at it

I'm keeping everything crossed that you, Sir N & Little C find a solution!! and well, Little C is so, well, *little*, that maybe the 2 in the one carrier might just work???


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...that is odd. If this is the right company, I recall reading their ad in a magazine a few months ago that these crates were specifically made for cargo. They were made to ship puppies to and from breeders. I also recall the ad saying that somehow it could alert the owner when the temperature reached a certain temperature in the cargo hold (although I don't know what you could do, other than worry at that point).

As for the power supply source, maybe you somehow hook it up to a battery?

You might want to give them a call and see if this is the right company. I know there is someone out there who does this because I remember thinking it was was such a great idea.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Praying that the three of you find a safe way home....please keep us posted. ((Hugs))


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just want to say that I hope everything is OK, and that you're safe and soon in the US. Good luck with everying.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm just checking in to see if you have found a flight that might work


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is there a way to put a notice in the newspaper or somewhere asking if anyone is going to the U.S. soon. If so, perhaps you could take the same flight and have that person carry Sir N on to the plane, etc. It's a long shot, but maybe ......


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't know how effective it'll be but you could probably try posting on Daum Cafe's for Studying Abroad Students on Korean websites. 

I used to be a member of one of those (american visa info / studying abroad info) before I came to the US, and im sure there's TONS of members in the group that could help you out since they'll be leaving for the US and also it'll be the new school year around Sept.

let me know if you need any help coz i'll be more than happy to post stuff for you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I emailed Rike as she asked because I don't think she's able to check SM, and she did get back to me this morning.

Here is her text from the email I received.

Thanks so much for your e-mail!  Unfortunately, there is no way Sir N can be passed off as a younger dog. He is quite big for a Maltese and his age is starting to show in his face. (He's almost 10.) I'm not even sure I can get him through due to his weight.
Banking on the all Maltese look alike anyway, I do have a plan. If I can find someone who will be flying near Oklahoma and is willing to take one dog as carry-on, I plan to have that person check in with Little C, meet me in a bathroom or somewhere and switch dogs, let me go check in with Little C (pretending she is Sir N) and then switch again. I've had several people offer to do the carry-on, but Chicago is the closest so far.

THank you so much for e-mailing me though. Really wish I could do that. ^_^

-Rike (NC's Mom)

I know that we're all anxious for an update and I saw that Rike hadn't posted here, so I thought I would share.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I emailed Rike as she asked because I don't think she's able to check SM, and she did get back to me this morning.
> 
> Here is her text from the email I received.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing your news from Rike, it sounds like she could have a plan in mind and I sure hope it all pans out for her, Sir N and Little C. Let's all pray that they can be in the US very soon and safe and sound


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429591
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My prayers are including them. Thank you soooo much for the update. Hope she is able to get back to the states safely with N & C


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't help you anymore than others already have, but I do hope you are able to get back safely. :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying that all falls into place and that all three of you get back here to the states safe and sound!
Hope we'll get to know the departure date so we can really 'rev" up the prayers that day!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Hope you can get back here with no problems. 

All the best, Andrea


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

:grouphug: Thank you everyone so much. Wish we could do a REAL group hug! 

I'm still at my friend's house. She and her husband said that I can stay until I can get a flight to America and they even know that I can't until after the 15th due to airline restrictions because of heat. Luckily, they have one-week vacation coming up and were going to need a dog sitter anyway, so now they've already got one!  (They have a very spoiled Maltese and a very spoiled rescued-off-the-street Poodle.) So adorable to see four white dogs swarming around.

I don't know if I can really stay here the entire time. My friend and her husband ARE newlyweds and DON'T get to see each other that much as he is in the military, but they are being incredibly nice and understanding about the whole situation. My friend has worked here as a teacher for years, so she knows how things can go really rotten really quickly without any notice.

The dogs and I are perfectly safe. This whole thing is hitting my wallet harder than anything. I've gotten over having to abandon nearly everything we own in the apartment. I would have had to when I eventually moved back (and moving back WAS in the plans for the future), though then at least I'd have had a chance to try to sell things. 

Since I hadn't yet unpacked all the classroom books, puzzles, games, manipulatives, etc., I had hired a service to deliver those boxes to my friend's apartment and I'm working on selling that stuff off on the internet. I even was thinking clearly enough to bring both of my hanboks. (Korean traditional clothes) I'll bring them back to the States with me and sell them on E-bay. They are light-weight and don't take up a lot of room, so they were ideal to take along to sell later.

Really, my goals were to simplify my life. This was a very abrupt way to do it, but I guess it was also very effective! *rolls eyes at self* 

Not sure what I will do in the States or even where we will live. Probably Oklahoma since that is my home state and my parents are there. I will likely have to board the dogs or something when we get there as even if my mom can squeeze me into her house with all the other guests that are already expected there, she is EXTREMELY allergic to animals. I'm hoping I'll be able to find work and a place to live asap. I am thinking about working in a daycare or possibly as a substitute teacher. Really, I'll take whatever I can get at first just so I can get a place for us to live.

Thankfully, I AM on a tourist visa right now as the work visa hadn't been fully processed yet. So, they had no power to kick me out of the country or anything like that. My tourist visa will last until September 22, but I think I could get a couple weeks extension if I needed it. 

On one hand, I feel awful that Yeongwol didn't work out. I loved it there. The town was beautiful and the people were so incredibly friendly. But, as my friend pointed out, I likely escaped what could have been a much worse situation later down the line. I don't think I'll be recommending that anyone ever comes to Korea to teach because too many things can go very badly and we have no recourse when it does, but it is a beautiful and wonderful place to visit, that is for sure. I will miss Korea, but I could never regret living here. And, I AM bringing home two of the best souvenirs one could ever hope to get....Sir N and Little C. 

Thank you everyone for your words of support and encouragement. It has really meant a lot to me and helped me a great deal when I was reeling from shock when it first all went down. And I'm sorry to be cryptic about everything, but Korea has some strange libel laws...even if you are telling the truth and can prove it, you can be found guilty of libel and have to pay huge fees. I'm not taking any chances.

I HAD wanted to return to America. I DID want to live a much simpler life. I just had wanted to start that life with more money in my bank account. hahahaha~ Oh well. Nothing that comes easy in life is as worth the things that come hard.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Nothing that comes easy in life is as worth the things that come hard.[/B]


THAT. is the best line. EVER. i hope if you arent the original author of that....that you claim all rights to it. i love it. i'm stealing it. 


good luck to you in your future move. i hope sir n and li'l c understand, albeit eventually, what is going on. give them noselicks from us. 

ann marie and the "give them some apples or bananas from ME!" buttercup


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Even tho I have not posted anything until now to this thread I was following it everyday hoping for a good outcome. I feel for you. I hope you make it safely back here with your two babies. Wish I could help you more. Dallas is closer to Oklahoma. But if you have to land in Houston, let me know. You can spend a couple of nights at our house, rent a car and drive to Oklahoma.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi NC's mom,

I just sent you an email, but just incase you don't get that I wanted to post here as well. 

Delta just started direct flights from Korea to Atlanta and if you can get to Atlanta I can get you to Oklahoma City. I can travel with you from Atlanta with one of the dogs under my seat. I can get you a stand by pass for about $60 to OKC and the only other cost would be for the dog. It's $50 per dog to travel in the cabin. I don't mind flying into OKC and then flying right back to ATL. If that helps you out in any way just email me at [email protected] or pm me here on SM. I just want you and the pups to be safe.

Stephanie Allyn


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Hi NC's mom,
> 
> I just sent you an email, but just incase you don't get that I wanted to post here as well.
> 
> ...


That is so nice!!!! People here are the greatest. I hope something works out for you!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Oooh, I hope I can find someone who wants to go to Houston or Atlanta!! 

I'm coming up with another problem....I've been looking at hotel rates, the ones that accept pets, and man oh man is it ever expensive! I can camp out on the floor somewhere in my parents house, but can't take the dogs there due to my mom's extreme allergies.

If there are any Okies who have been wondering what it would be like to have a multiple dog household and wouldn't mind dogsitting for a few days to a week, please let me know! I can't pay as much as a boarding facility would want, but I could certainly pay you some.

I've been searching ads for apartments and jobs and am going a little batty trying to do it from here. If I could for sure have a job and place to live before I left, it'd be no problem. 

Oh, and my other idea is camping! The weather should be perfect for camping. I could camp until I've found a job/place to live and then I could have the dogs with me. But, then I'd definitely need a car. Hmmm....better go check how much cars costs these days.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

If you fly into dallas and land after five I would be happy to help you out. I work until 3 and can be at DFW around 5ish. I could bring you back to OK. 

Or if anyone in the dallas area could bring you the two hours to me I could drive you the three hours to Tulsa. 

I hope it all works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I sure hope you figure something out. 

Its so nice that there have been many lovely offers from our memebrs here, hopefully everything works its self out for you. Oh I wish I lived there just so I could look after your babies, I love dog sitting...and so would my two. Good luck in finding someone.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I can understand the headache that you must be going through in finding the right plane especially when you are thinking of travelling with your furbabies in an international flight and the ticket price for a single pup runs in 1000's of dollars. :smstarz: :smheat: Its so difficult in finding a airplane that would allow the babies in cabin.I have no idea about flights from Korea to the US though.How many hours of flight is this?Anyways i hope and pray that you find the right one and have a safe journey. rayer: good luck! :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This may sound odd, but I have always been "worried" for you. I find you amazingly brave and have you in my prayers. I look forward to your return and the freedom you will have then to speak your mind. God bless and keep you.

:grouphug: 
Melanie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, what some great offers in this thread, truely wonderfull people here at SM, I pray that all 3 of you make it back ok, if OK was anywhere near VA I would love to babysit for awhile but its sooooooooo far away, do you have a paypal account that I could send a little $$$ to help out get you back home?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> wow, what some great offers in this thread, truely wonderfull people here at SM, I pray that all 3 of you make it back ok, if OK was anywhere near VA I would love to babysit for awhile but its sooooooooo far away, do you have a paypal account that I could send a little $$$ to help out get you back home?[/B]



Joe - you are so SWEET!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I would also like to offer some $ support. It wouldn't be that much, but if we all gave some - it could help.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I want to donate too. 

Rita


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Me too! Those "little bits" can add up, and times like this, every little bit helps.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree -- I want to donate too. Look at how much we raised for the Little Sausage and no one gave that much -- it's just that all of us gave a little. I'm sure anything would help Rike out. 

Rike -- if you don't have a paypal account, I would be happy to have it sent to mine, keep track of it and then forward or wire or mail a check or whatever to you when you were you can get to it.

Melanie -- I've always felt from Rike's posts that it would be best for her to leave Korean. Just a woman's intuition type of feeling. Glad to know that I wasn't the only one.

Rike -- Although NM isn't that close to OK, I would love to help babysite Sir N and Little C.

Whatever it takes -- I'm willing to try to help.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

:grouphug: Thank you everyone, but I really would not feel right about accepting money. It's going to be tight, but we will be okay. The three of us will be together, and ultimately, that is what counts.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> :grouphug: Thank you everyone, but I really would not feel right about accepting money. It's going to be tight, but we will be okay. The three of us will be together, and ultimately, that is what counts. [/B]


Just think of it as a donation for your wonderful stories about Sir N & Little C .... if you were a journalist you'd get paid for all your colourful, funny stories about your pups!.... so ..... bring on a story!!! Thinking one up will help to distract you from all your troubles 

I'd pay for one of your stories!  LOL


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Okay, a real update. We are returning to America on September 19th. We will fly into San Francisco on United and then on to Dallas on United. There was literally no other choice. I spent hours and hours researching online and calling. We have booked our tickets, paid for it, and even requested a special meal. Well, I haven't paid the dogs' portions yet..that is separate and I will have to pay when I check in. We arrive in Dallas on the 19th at 4:12 pm.

I've e-mailed the info to my parents...so now I am just waiting to see if she can come and get me or not. September happens to be an incredibly busy month for her, so I'm not sure if she can. Worst comes to worst, we will get a hotel room to sleep for a while, rent a car and drive ourselves there. Thankfully, I've never let my driver's license expire. 

I'm relieved to have at least this much settled, but brace yourselves as the 19th gets closer because I'm sure I'll be in full panic mode about Sir N traveling with luggage clear across the Pacific Ocean and then halfways across America. Lucky Little C.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Oh yeah...if anyone knows any United flight attendants who are willing to fly with a dog, PLEASE let me know. I'd especially love for Sir N to not have to be in cargo during the long flight over the Pacific.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I'm so pleased to see you have a booking and will arrive home very soon with Sir N and Little C, that is great to hear, I wish you all a very safe trip and a comfortable one for Sir N, I will keep you all in my prayers that all goes well and you will soon be home safe and sound :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that you have most of the trip over planned out. I will keep you and the babies in my prayers that things fall into place once you reach OK. Please reconsider letting us help you out financially. You would want to do the same for any of us... ((Hugs))


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes please do consider the $ donation.

It doesn't have to be much - a price of a couple of latte's ??

We all want you and the pups to arrive safely and be ok until you can work you life back.

Seriously, I am sure there are a few people who would be only too happy to "help a friend in need" especially in times of trouble.

So let us know

Lina and Max


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rike,

That's what family is for -- and SM is a family. We may not always agree on each and every thing, but we're always here to support each other and help each other out. Please let us donate -- even just a little bit to Sir N and Little C's safe trip fund. We don't expect anything in return EXCEPT for you to be safe and to take good care of the furbabies.

You can "pass it forward" when the time comes and help someone else out.

Please, please, please consider our offer for the Sir N and Little C SAFE TRIP FUND!!!

Lynn


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Okay, a real update. We are returning to America on September 19th. We will fly into San Francisco on United and then on to Dallas on United. There was literally no other choice. I spent hours and hours researching online and calling. We have booked our tickets, paid for it, and even requested a special meal. Well, I haven't paid the dogs' portions yet..that is separate and I will have to pay when I check in. We arrive in Dallas on the 19th at 4:12 pm.
> 
> I've e-mailed the info to my parents...so now I am just waiting to see if she can come and get me or not. September happens to be an incredibly busy month for her, so I'm not sure if she can. Worst comes to worst, we will get a hotel room to sleep for a while, rent a car and drive ourselves there. Thankfully, I've never let my driver's license expire.
> 
> I'm relieved to have at least this much settled, but brace yourselves as the 19th gets closer because I'm sure I'll be in full panic mode about Sir N traveling with luggage clear across the Pacific Ocean and then halfways across America. Lucky Little C.[/B]



I'm glad to hear it's working out for you. One thing..will you be flying with the dogs in cabin to Dallas? If they will be in cargo you need to know you may need to take a flight later that dayi into Dallas as our temps can still be too high, especially at 4pm in the afternoon. Just don't want you to be surprised if this happens.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a thought, Hope this doesn't cause a problem..


What about Quarantine for the Dogs.. doesn't the U.S. require dog/Pets to be Quarantined?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Rike, if you don't want us to donate $ to you, Sir N and Little C say they'd appreciate it!!!! Please reconsider,
I'm ready to donate now.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Rike,

We all get on here and exchange our thoughts and ideas and feelings. We can't help come to care about each other and feel like family. Family members stick together and help each other whenever and however they can. Many of us want so much to offer assistance to you, Sir N and Sir C. I'm too far from OK to offer to drive you or doggy sit or let you stay with me for a while. I can't do anything to help, except to give monetarily. If you'd let us do this, it would be our pleasure and priviledge to help one of our own. We'd feel better knowing that we were able to do something to make this turn of events easier for you and your babies. And, you know and we know that you'd do the same if the tables were turned.

:grouphug:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

According to this:

International Flights

While most countries allow animal importation, many impose restrictions that discourage the short-term visitor. For instance, England places a six-month quarantine on all imported animals, except for domesticated animals arriving from some European and other countries such as Australia and New Zealand. While most of the U.S. does not practice quarantine, be aware that Hawaii and Guam do.From:
http://www.h4ha.org/travel-tips/travel-tip...-your-pets.html



Looks like Quarantine isn't an issue.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I pray there can be some way Sir N can get in cabin. There just has to be a dog lover amongst the "United" crew!! I don't know any flight attendants on any airlines POOH!!! But just maybe as we put the word out there might be 'somebody' that knows a United attendant and then he/she can put the word out to his/her fellow crew on that flight. 
We all need to pray for this!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Oh I pray there can be some way Sir N can get in cabin. There just has to be a dog lover amongst the "United" crew!! I don't know any flight attendants on any airlines POOH!!! But just maybe as we put the word out there might be 'somebody' that knows a United attendant and then he/she can put the word out to his/her fellow crew on that flight.
> We all need to pray for this!![/B]






I have you on my prayer list.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's some more info on Quarantine....
http://www.petsonthego.com/impus.html


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Here's some more info on Quarantine....
> http://www.petsonthego.com/impus.html[/B]



:eusa_hand: I hope all Sir N and C's vaccination certs are up to date and in order :shocked:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I live near DFW airport. Let me know if I can help you out in some way. PM me.
Nancy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I agree -- I want to donate too. Look at how much we raised for the Little Sausage and no one gave that much -- it's just that all of us gave a little. I'm sure anything would help Rike out.
> 
> Rike -- if you don't have a paypal account, I would be happy to have it sent to mine, keep track of it and then forward or wire or mail a check or whatever to you when you were you can get to it.
> 
> ...


Rike has always amazed me at being single and living there. However my gut just said "worry about her" and I have, ever since finding her on SM. I always want her to be happy where ever she is, but I was hopeful that her vacation might show her it was time to return to the "home land". I am just so sorry it came about the way it has. I know her doggies must be feeling the stress she is under and I worry about them too. It amazes me that I can be on pins and needles for three beings I have never "met" but I am. I bet, there are many others here that are, as well. Nope you are not alone.

Rike please rethink any donations anyone can make for you... who knows what will come, it maybe just the help you need in a tight spot. WE ALL CARE! Thank you for keeping us updated. 

God bless and keep you.
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I live near DFW airport. Let me know if I can help you out in some way. PM me.
> Nancy[/B]


 :aktion033: !!!

Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Rike,
> 
> We all get on here and exchange our thoughts and ideas and feelings. We can't help come to care about each other and feel like family. Family members stick together and help each other whenever and however they can. Many of us want so much to offer assistance to you, Sir N and Sir C. I'm too far from OK to offer to drive you or doggy sit or let you stay with me for a while. I can't do anything to help, except to give monetarily. If you'd let us do this, it would be our pleasure and priviledge to help one of our own. We'd feel better knowing that we were able to do something to make this turn of events easier for you and your babies. And, you know and we know that you'd do the same if the tables were turned.
> 
> :grouphug:[/B]


HEAR HEAR! Nicely worded Lynne.

:smilie_daumenpos: 
Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am posting on a few boards I belong to see if anyone knows any flight attendants for United. Thought if we could make at least one contact..that attendant might know a crew member traveling that particular flight and maybe they could get "contacts' to make arrangements ahead of time.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Considering the earlier post about the possibility of the high temps in Dallas, would it be a possibility that a rental car could be driven from San Francisco to your home? With all the generous offers of assistance from the SM members, perhaps we could help out in that way. Just a thought.....although it would be a long drive, you would have the malts with you w/o worry of cargo, temps, and other airport concerns. We want to help regardless of plans. You may run into unforeseen expenses that we could help avoid. Please reconsider as that's what family and friends are for!*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was wondering ... can you buy a second seat ticket next to you and put Sir N under that empty seat? If you can then please accept the offer of donations to help purchase that extra ticket.. I think all of us will feel so much better if you can do that and the individual donations would well be worth peace of mind for us all!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't have time to reply to everything...wish I could. You all are wonderful. Just so you don't worry, quarantine is not an issue for us. They both had their rabies shots done in July. I have the papers to prove it. Thought I'd lost them so went all the way to our old vet to get new ones made only to find the old ones within hours of returning.  So, now I have two official sets. hehehe~ We'll be getting the health certificates done here with a local vet.

I cannot purchase another ticket and have Sir N under the seat of that empty seat. The airlines demand that a person is there. Anyway, my ticket is nearly $2,000. Two tickets...*shudder* (though, I WOULD do it if it were an option)

To the people who pm'ed me and to Nancy who posted in here about helping out in the DFW area, I will get in touch with you as soon as I can. I just have a few moments right now. On Monday, my friend and her husband leave for a week's vacation and I'll have LOTS of computer time then.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe you could have your airline agent contact the person in an ajoining seat and tell them you'd 'gift' them say $500 if they's let little Sir N ride under their seat. At the prices.. someone might be glad to have thier seat 'discounted" . 
I know I'm probrbly pulling at straws..just trying to think of any possible solution!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok I am totally thinking out of the box here ... BUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What if ... we had someone from SM go to Korea and help her get out and back to safety - we can fund that persons airfare ???

I know, I know - it's far fetched but it's another option we never thought of ...

At least she'd have a companion with her all the way !!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Ok I am totally thinking out of the box here ... BUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What if ... we had someone from SM go to Korea and help her get out and back to safety - we can fund that persons airfare ???
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be nice! Wonder how much that would cost?????


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432776
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked very quickly only one website and threw in some dates - the price for a round trip to Korea is $1,200 - like I said - it was a really quick look.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432778
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a member here who doesn't post much, Mee, who I believe is from Korea. If she went, perhaps she could visit family for a day or so before flying with NC's Mom.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432785
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked very quickly only one website and threw in some dates - the price for a round trip to Korea is $1,200 - like I said - it was a really quick look.
[/B][/QUOTE]
There is a member here who doesn't post much, Mee, who I believe is from Korea. If she went, perhaps she could visit family for a day or so before flying with NC's Mom.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Great - see we are thinking of different ways now - where can we find Mee ?? I don't think I've ever heard of her


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a member here who doesn't post much, Mee, who I believe is from Korea. If she went, perhaps she could visit family for a day or so before flying with NC's Mom.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Great - see we are thinking of different ways now - where can we find Mee ?? I don't think I've ever heard of her
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sounds like a great idea to me...but we'd have to work fast, right? If we're goning to do something like this, can someone maybe start a new thread so everyone will see it right away?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432792
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked very quickly only one website and threw in some dates - the price for a round trip to Korea is $1,200 - like I said - it was a really quick look.
[/B][/QUOTE]
There is a member here who doesn't post much, Mee, who I believe is from Korea. If she went, perhaps she could visit family for a day or so before flying with NC's Mom.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Great - see we are thinking of different ways now - where can we find Mee ?? I don't think I've ever heard of her
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sounds like a great idea to me...but we'd have to work fast, right? If we're goning to do something like this, can someone maybe start a new thread so everyone will see it right away?
[/B][/QUOTE]

A) We need a volunteer
B) We need $$$ donations for the fare
C) We need Departure cities
D)We need exact dates
E) We need a new post to get the ball rolling
F) We need to OK from NC's mom to do all this
G) What if we can't find someone and she gets dissapointed ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a member here who doesn't post much, Mee, who I believe is from Korea. If she went, perhaps she could visit family for a day or so before flying with NC's Mom.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Great - see we are thinking of different ways now - where can we find Mee ?? I don't think I've ever heard of her
[/B][/QUOTE]
She posted in this thread. Post #28.

She last posted just a few days ago so I feel sure she would see a PM.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Add me to the list if we need to take up a donation to cover someone else's flight to and from.
Aimee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Add me to the list if we need to take up a donation to cover someone else's flight to and from.
> Aimee[/B]


Me too!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432801
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am throwing figures in the air but if we have 40 people willing to give $25.00 - we will already have $1000 :w00t:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432802
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's a reasonable figure. Count me in.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Count me too!!!!

Cathy


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Count me in too!

Rita


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm in, too! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I'm in, too! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



:smilie_daumenpos: 

From 6 of us so far we have $125 ... yeyyyyy

We need 34 more people to join in ....


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

> I'm in, too! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]



I'll pony up for a doggie..lol

mary anna :thumbsup:


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Count me in!!!!

Where can we send it?

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got an e-mail from a gal on the pet cancer board that saw my inquiry. ( She's been a member there a long time and was so supportive to me when Missy had cancer)She said her brother used to work for United.. she's going to contact him and see if he can help ...and she'll get back to me. 
If indeed there is someway he can help.. I''ll likely need a contact e-mail so they can contact directly. Now it may come to nothing but ya never know.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's an e-mail I got from a gal that travels all over the word with her little maltese ( she a professional photographer) . I had asked if she had any suggestions and here's her input. Thought not exactly the same situation as she only had the one and a short flight but maybe the 'concept' of the 'push comes to shove' would possibly help. Here's the gist of her suggestion.
****
here's what i did when push came to shove in Peru. i had to take a 30 minutes flight to get to the jungle but none of the airline companies allowed pets in cabin. i went to the vet's, explained the situation and asked for a letter stating that my dog had a health condition that would put her life at great risk if traveling cargo. the vet wrote me a great letter with the proper medical jargon and i went to the airline's director to plead my case, accompanied by canaille. the director said "if it's ok with the pilot, it's ok with me". Off we went to the jungle with canaille on my lap and non-stop visits from the stewardesses during the flight. they were nuts for canaille, got their pictures taken with her etc.... it was a great flight. have your girl get such a letter, plead her case with it and hold the airline responsible (in writing ) for any health issue, or death of her pet while traveling cargo while the airline was perfectly aware of the danger of such arrangements. believe me, no airline will want to take that responsibility once they've seen the letter and been informed they would be held responsible. suggesting (not threatening) an eventual law suit works wonders

***
It just might be worth the try to have a vet ( IF indeed they'd do it).... to state it would be a threat to Sir N's health to fly in the cargo. I'm sure there's got to be a 'problem' that could 'arise' for making it ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY TO FLY IN THE CABIN with her! maybe need to feed several small meals like a gastro problem? or heart issue?.. anything that would make it plausible?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome idea, Terry. I hope Rike can get that for darling Sir N. You rock for putting the word out like you did.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wouldn't it have to be a problem with both of the dogs? I mean if Sir N has the problem, she could be required to put C in cargo so N could ride in the cabin with her.?????

Could it be that because of the size of the dogs and the length of the flight, they might be in danger of hypoglacemia and need to be watched because of that?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Here's an e-mail I got from a gal that travels all over the word with her little maltese ( she a professional photographer) . I had asked if she had any suggestions and here's her input. Thought not exactly the same situation as she only had the one and a short flight but maybe the 'concept' of the 'push comes to shove' would possibly help. Here's the gist of her suggestion.
> ****
> here's what i did when push came to shove in Peru. i had to take a 30 minutes flight to get to the jungle but none of the airline companies allowed pets in cabin. i went to the vet's, explained the situation and asked for a letter stating that my dog had a health condition that would put her life at great risk if traveling cargo. the vet wrote me a great letter with the proper medical jargon and i went to the airline's director to plead my case, accompanied by canaille. the director said "if it's ok with the pilot, it's ok with me". Off we went to the jungle with canaille on my lap and non-stop visits from the stewardesses during the flight. they were nuts for canaille, got their pictures taken with her etc.... it was a great flight. have your girl get such a letter, plead her case with it and hold the airline responsible (in writing ) for any health issue, or death of her pet while traveling cargo while the airline was perfectly aware of the danger of such arrangements. believe me, no airline will want to take that responsibility once they've seen the letter and been informed they would be held responsible. suggesting (not threatening) an eventual law suit works wonders
> 
> ...


Terry, it would be great if this would work. However, my concern is what if the airline says no to the cabin and because of the threat of a lawsuit, etc., says no to traveling in cargo, too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes I suppose there are 'dangers".... and not having the luxury of "time" or the luxury of just going to another airline...should that happen... creates a problem. I had thought of the possible problem of them telling her to just switch dogs and that is out of the question... but thought maybe the needing multi-meals for both might be an option. 
I just wish I knew 'WHY' if someone is willing to pay the full airfare for the 'empty seat' for benefit of having a second dog ...that they won't allow it.
There has to be a good reason..after all they'd make more money that way then the dog in cargo fee! ..I just would like to know why!!?? 

Hmm I wonder are the rules the same for first class ticket?? though I'm sure those tickets are astronomical!

In case it doesn't work out we should keep in mind little Kirsh. His mom recently posted they had a 24 hour flight and little Kirch had to go in cargo. She was a wreck and asked for our prayers. She posted when they arrived and little Kirsh was fine!.. I still feel we should try anything possible but I do keep little Kirsh in the back of my mind to 'relax' me a bit in case there is no choice for little Sir N


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=432785
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked very quickly only one website and threw in some dates - the price for a round trip to Korea is $1,200 - like I said - it was a really quick look.
[/B][/QUOTE]
There is a member here who doesn't post much, Mee, who I believe is from Korea. If she went, perhaps she could visit family for a day or so before flying with NC's Mom.
[/B][/QUOTE]

o thank you guys for thinking of me 

actually NC mom PMed me before she posted this thread i think. She did ask me if i could help her in some way since I was planning to go to korea last month but my travel plans didnt work out. My visa situation won't allow me to leave the country unless my travel permit gets approved and i have no idea when it'll get approved since the immigration place is really slow. 

my TP should get approved no later than october and I did tell NCs mom that i'll be in korea next month (fingers crossed) but I guess it wont work out for her by that time

I'm still willing to help if anything changes


----------

